# OpenRC: wlan1 ohne wpa_supplicant [erledigt]

## manuels

Moin,

ich habe gerade auf Baselayout2 und OpenRC upgedatet.

Da ich auf wlan1 hostapd laufen lasse, soll kein wpa_supplicant oder so für dieses Interface gestartet werden.

Es soll nur eine IP für dieses Device gesetzt werden.

Im Gegensatz zu Baselayout-1 wird allerdings wpa_supplicant und wpa_cli für dieses Device gestartet.

Meine /etc/conf.d/net sieht so aus:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.2.1/24" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

modules_wlan1=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan1=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

```

Normalerweise hatte ich wlan1 nicht unter INTERFACES in der /etc/conf.d/hostapd eingetragen.

Wenn ich es mache, bringt es aber auch nichts.

Wie kann ich verhindern, dass wpa_supplicant gestartet wird?

----------

## firefly

Hast du dir den openrc migration guide angeschaut? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Ganz besonders den Punkt "Network"

----------

## manuels

Na, super. Habs gefunden: man entferne alle Klammern aus der /etc/conf.d/net und es funktioniert...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

